# well i just got two tickets yesterday in my 04 spec-v, got a question



## wuz_eg (Aug 29, 2003)

well i got pulled over yesterday speeding, actually going 89 in a 45 (pretty bad) and he also ticketed me for reckless driving. Anyone know what's gonna happen or what can happen in court?? I'm pretty pissed at myself right now, i know it's my fault and i know there's nothing i can do about it now except be careful (not act like the idiot that i was last night). If anyone could help me out i would appreciate it very much. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

How old are you? If you don't plead it down, you're looking at a license suspension of at LEAST 3 months, depending on if its your first offense or not. You could probably get work privileges, though. Thats how it works in Ohio, though. I dont know where you are. Either way, reckless op. is not a fun ticket to get.


----------



## wuz_eg (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah, i know...well im 19, im a full-time college student and i work about 35 hours a week...and these are my first two tickets ever, so it's obviously my first offense...im also located in New Jersey...thanks for the info though


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Honestly, being first offense EVER, you could probably plea it down to simple speeding, Full time college student, and you work almost full-time. you should be okay if you argue your point, and admit you were wrong.


----------



## wuz_eg (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah, that's true...well we'll see what happens when i go to court...thanks for the help though, i really appreciate it


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

good luck bro. u should be okay


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

If the cop doesn't show doesn't that mean the case is dropped, or is that only if you contest it? I don't condone getting out of something for nothing with no penalty, but if it is your first offense and you learned your lesson, no harm done right?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

There'll be a pretrial, where you would go and plead guilty or not guilty. The cop doesn't have to go to that. After that, the judge will set a trial if you plead not-guilty. The cop will be get a subpoeana and will have to go to court.


----------



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

Go to a traffic lawyer...see what they have to say. Usually they can get tickets either thrown out or get you on a probationary period. Its damn well worth a try.


----------



## wuz_eg (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks everyone...and dschrier, yeah i learned my lesson and the only time i'll ever go that fast again is at a track (even close to that fast), but i don't know about no harm done--they don't see it that way...i wish they did, but they don't...i guess i'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Reckless driving is a subjective call (except I suppose in an egregious case) -- you could argue it from that angle. I was pulled over for doing 62 in a 55. The road had a light covering of snow (1/16" or less) and the policeman said he "could have" cited me for reckless driving. In his opinion the snow factor "could have" made it reckless. Luckily that ticket only cost $40 and no loss of points or increase of insurance.


----------



## wuz_eg (Aug 29, 2003)

i had totally clear conditions...night time, clear, dry...he said the reckless driving was for passing cars on the right, going fast


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well then you have no case. Passing on the right is illegal...and at those speeds is reckless.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

wuz_eg, wuz_eg, .... living in NJ you should know how our cops can be! I just hope you weren't doing that in my hometown of Wall. Wall cops have quite the reputation when it comes to traffic violations!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

passing on the right is illegal?? i do that all the time


----------



## wuz_eg (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah, passing on the right is illegal...and beltane70, yeah i know how they can be, but i was in an area that im not familiar with...usually i speed (but not 89 mph) in the areas that i know where cops are gonna be...but i was down south in mountainside and i don't know that area...but of course that's not excuse


----------

